# In need of TPMS for 2009 Routan



## xERWINPINKx (May 2, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone else had to replace a TPMS on their Routan yet? Ours looks like the valve stem hit a curb, now we can't fill the tire with air, so I will need to get a new TPMS for the wheel. Dealer wants $80 for the sensor and $120 to install the part, but the tire shop down the road is willing to install the part for $15 IF I get the part else where. Anyone know of a good website/store to get the TPMS for less than the dealer?


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

What version of Sensor do you have? Do you get an individual reading or just a general warning?

No idea if this makes a difference in what sensor you use.

I am currently going through something similar with a defective valve stem. The dealer ship has found that you can just replace the valve body and reuse the sensor. or course they are ordering the part and have not put this theory into practice.

If it is true, you should be able to order this part at a fraction of the cost. Sorry no part number to share.

Also if this fails, i got one at Costco for about $60 Canadian. might then charge you another 10 or so to install.

Good luck.
Here is a pic of a sensor out of an sel with individual tire pressure sensors.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

You can buy a hardware kit (the stem replacement) the MSRP is $43.00. Sorry no part number, but have your dealer look it up. Or go to your local Dodge/Chrysler dealer and ask them what it would cost. 

Here's a thread on chryslerminivan.net, it might net you some info.

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...100-repair-to-replace-TPMS-sensor-or-warranty


----------



## xERWINPINKx (May 2, 2008)

thanks for the info! I will look into it in the next day or so, and post what route I went.


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,
I also had an issue with the valve. While filling up the air the valeve stem broke off. The dealer replaced the whole part (valve + sensor) under warranty.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Also check tire rack ...*

Had a broken valve stem on my wife's '08 smart fortwo coupe and was able to get the OEM version (think it was something like $28) shipped directly to a Firestone store from tirerack and drop the tire off to have it replaced. They used to list these direct on their site but now you have to call a sales specialist -- at least check and see if they carry them for price comparison for the forum (tirerack.com).

The sensitivity of the whole TPMS are a bit of a pain with all the cars I drive (especially when you travel between areas with wide temp variations --- plays havoc on maintaining constant pressures); it's good that all new cars have them but now I carry a good TP gauge. I'm looking forward to having a car that shows the actual TP level in each tire (some higher end cards do -- I almost think the SEL premium does as well now?) so you can do a quick check before a trip. 

Good Luck


----------



## xERWINPINKx (May 2, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed response, I was able to find an OEM chrysler TPMS off of eBay for $33 and I found a DISCOUNT TIRE store that would intstall it for $12. So, for $45 I was able to get a new one, and even better news was that they were able to code it so the light came off about 25 miles later. Thanks again for all the responses, I was getting prices from $65 to $130 and all four of the dealerships I spoke to (even 2 chryslers) were telling me that the whole sensor would have to be replaced (and considering our Routan is an '09 with 40k miles, it would not be covered under warranty) so I had to be thrifty as possible, as I have some things I would like to do to the Routan.
Thanx again!


----------

